# Google Earth - Die verrücktesten Bilder



## Wannseesprinter (15. April 2008)

*Google Earth - Die verrücktesten Bilder*

Google Earth dürfte mittlerweile jedem ein Begriff sein. Das wohl beliebteste Tool zur umfangreichen Betrachtung unserer Weltkugel bietet einige lustige Aussichten, die man sich keineswegs entgehen lassen darf.

Einige davon haben die Kollegen von der PC Welt online gestellt. Man darf sich zu Recht fragen, wie ein sperriger Jet in den Hinterhof kommt oder wer eine übergroße Werbung für das Firefox-Logo für Google Earth ausgerichtet hat.

Bei den Links bekommt ihr weitere, sehr anschauliche Bilder.

Wer den wohl hier geparkt hat?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Betrunkener Platzwart?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Übergroße Werbung für den wohl beliebtesten Internet-Browser.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: PC Welt

(Patrick Daus)

_Links zum Thema:_

Die verrücktesten Bilder bei Google Earth


----------



## der8auer (15. April 2008)

*AW: Google Earth - Die verrücktesten Bilder*

Das ist ja genial  

Ist das Foto mit dem Jet wirklich echt?


----------



## Kreisverkehr (15. April 2008)

*AW: Google Earth - Die verrücktesten Bilder*

da gabs doch in den USA mal so ein Gebäude in Form eines Hakenkreuzes...mal schauen, ob ich des noch find


----------



## push@max (15. April 2008)

*AW: Google Earth - Die verrücktesten Bilder*

Die "Signs" in dem Kornfeld schauen aber nicht grad realistisch aus...vielleicht haben die Mitbewohner aus dem All auch einen Lieblingsbrowser


----------



## Kreisverkehr (15. April 2008)

*AW: Google Earth - Die verrücktesten Bilder*

Grad find ichs nicht, aber dafür DAS:
31° 6'20.10"N 121° 0'53.06"E


----------



## Piy (15. April 2008)

*AW: Google Earth - Die verrücktesten Bilder*

es gibt auch einen riesigen *****(sry: pe*is) auf nem englischen schuldach, welcher da raufgemalt wurde... find den grad nich ^^*


----------



## Kreisverkehr (15. April 2008)

*AW: Google Earth - Die verrücktesten Bilder*

ein rießen *****? wasn das?


----------



## push@max (15. April 2008)

*AW: Google Earth - Die verrücktesten Bilder*



Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> ein rießen *****? wasn das?



Ich glaub er hats in der Klammer fast ausgeschrieben


----------



## Kreisverkehr (15. April 2008)

*AW: Google Earth - Die verrücktesten Bilder*

ahhhh...und was is daran so schlimm, dasses in *** geschrieben werden muss?
na gut..Dafür hab ich das amerikanische Militärgebäude gefunden:
40 27´15.19"N 93 23´33.75"E


----------



## X_SXPS07 (15. April 2008)

*AW: Google Earth - Die verrücktesten Bilder*

Die spinnen die AMIS


----------



## Mau90 (15. April 2008)

*AW: Google Earth - Die verrücktesten Bilder*

Hier das Hakenkreuz-Gebäude:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (15. April 2008)

*AW: Google Earth - Die verrücktesten Bilder*



Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> Grad find ichs nicht, aber dafür DAS:
> 31° 6'20.10"N 121° 0'53.06"E



WTF? wie haben die den Flugzeugträger da hinbekommen? 

bzw. wusste gar nicht, das China Flugzeugträger besitzen


----------



## Kreisverkehr (15. April 2008)

*AW: Google Earth - Die verrücktesten Bilder*

Naja, vllt haben die keinen Flughafen bauen können und die AMis um ein paar Helis angehauen..


----------



## point (18. April 2008)

*AW: Google Earth - Die verrücktesten Bilder*

solange mir bekannt haben die keine eigenen Flugzeugträger gebaut.
Aber die Russen haben ihnen zwei moderne verkauft, irgendwelche die die Russen nach dem Zusammenbruch nicht mehr fertiggestellt haben, genauer einer war schon fertig der andere nicht.
Aber die russen sollen die ausgeschlachtet haben und die Schiffe dann an China nur noch  als schrott verkauft .
Aber gutes Bild !


was zur hölle ist das ?
40 27´15.19"N 93 23´33.75"E


----------



## Fifadoc (18. April 2008)

*AW: Google Earth - Die verrücktesten Bilder*

geile bilder ^^

btw: "Ich hab Google Earth durchgespielt!!!"


----------



## Piy (18. April 2008)

*AW: Google Earth - Die verrücktesten Bilder*



Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> ein rießen *****? wasn das?



-.- ich hab doch in klammern hintergeschrieben: pe*is xD
oder auch p*nis
oder *enis
oder pen*s
oder peni*
xD
ein mänliches geschlechtsteil halt. ichfrag ma mein kumpel, ob er die koords noch hat.


----------



## Piy (18. April 2008)

*AW: Google Earth - Die verrücktesten Bilder*

so gefunden:


----------



## Kreisverkehr (18. April 2008)

*AW: Google Earth - Die verrücktesten Bilder*

ja, is ja gut, ich hatte des in den Klammern nicht gesehen.,,,naja, wer zuviel Freizeit hat..


----------

